# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hi to everyone , form cready here in Adelaide S.A  retired 65 y/o

## cready821

I would like to find someone who may be able to help me with Macro's writing them in excel
  Don't all rush me at once Joke. I will be back thanks sorry for the delay  :Smilie:

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 





If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------


## Paul

Hi Cready, welcome to the forum.

Glad to have you here, and we look forward to being able to help you out.  Please feel free to ask specific questions in the appropriate forum(s) such as Excel Programming or Worksheet Functions (amongst others).

Thanks!

----------


## kres

Hi, welcome!

----------

